# blue stone



## aussie89 (May 9, 2011)

just wondering if it's possible to use blue stone in an aquarium.. mine is in desperate need of some aquascaping and i'd really like to use blue stone 8)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Do you mean the blue-gray sandstone? I use it. But I thought it came from the NE US.


----------



## chmey (Apr 29, 2010)

I use something called New York Blue Stone. 
Have been using it for years. 
No problems. 
A good stone for Aqua-scaping.


----------



## aussie89 (May 9, 2011)

here in AUS we use it in the construction industry for landscaping/ building
heres a pic if it helps


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

It looks good! :thumb:


----------

